# Green to the beach right now



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Galvetraz and SS. Tons of mullet.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Tide just started in


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

Going tomorrow. Can't. Freaking. Wait.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

doublezer6 said:


> Going tomorrow. Can't. Freaking. Wait.


X2


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hitting it dawn patrol with Onedayscratch, should be interesting. Good luck


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just caught a 24" trout


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

All the trout that I have been seeing caught in the surf right now has been right before and during low tide marks. I'm going to kayak fish Christmas bay tomorrow for the outgoing tide, then move to the surf about an hour before low tide to see what damage I can do there. Going go drop a shark line or three as well.

These are the days I have been dreaming about for some time now. It's freakin on, man.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

24, 22, and 21 so far, released a few smalls. Lots of spanish


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

Category5 said:


> 24, 22, and 21 so far, released a few smalls. Lots of spanish


What are they hitting on?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Finger mullet. Can't get a bite on artificial


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Wind just switched ESE to S and picked up, hope it's just an evening thing


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Supposed to be light and variable in the morning... should be stellar


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Category5 said:


> Finger mullet. Can't get a bite on artificial


Do you fish them live under a cork, on bottom live, or cut them? Thanks!


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Packed up and ready to go for Dawn Patrol. Odds are will not sleep much tonight. It’s on boys!


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Well...Iâ€™m hitting it too, I guess. Vudu Skrimps on a cork, and gulp swimming mullets are my go to! Iâ€™ll be at surfside access 4 or 5 in a lifted black tundra 4 door if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

essayons75 said:


> Do you fish them live under a cork, on bottom live, or cut them? Thanks!


Carolina rigged on bottom. Bite was from 2 - 4:30 or so then it died. Close to a full moon.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Category5 said:


> Carolina rigged on bottom. Bite was from 2 - 4:30 or so then it died. Close to a full moon.


Thanks! Going Sunday. Will post a report.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Full moon is always a factor hence the late bite....imo


----------

